# Trial-sprueche



## Deleted 49241 (8. September 2005)

hi, 
lasst euch mal ein paar coole sprueche zum thema trial einfallen.
ich fand above & beyond (untertitel der serie space 2063) ziemlich bezeichnend.

was faellt euch dazu ein?


----------



## stilo (8. September 2005)

trial is geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 49241 (8. September 2005)

whenever any wall stopps you...


----------



## Lewinski (8. September 2005)

trial ist vollgeil.


----------



## trialsrider (8. September 2005)

Wo ein trialbike is is auchn Weg!


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (8. September 2005)

hmmmm...

trial ist supergeil


----------



## Scr4t (9. September 2005)

TSG

Trialer sind geiler (im Bett)


----------



## Schevron (9. September 2005)

Jaa Maaaaaaaaaaaan !!!


----------



## tommytrialer (9. September 2005)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> Jaa Maaaaaaaaaaaan !!!




definitiv einer der besten trialsprüche


----------



## billi (9. September 2005)

Ich bin so geil ich fahre trial.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (9. September 2005)

Alle Trialer haben Riesenpenise, viele Frauen, stündlich Sex, viel Geld, nur die teuersten Autos und Wahnvorstellungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochikoch (9. September 2005)

Ich springe hoch, ich springe weit, ich triale nur ich habe ja zeit!


----------



## hopmonkey (9. September 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich springe hoch, ich springe weit, ich triale nur ich habe ja zeit!



.


----------



## kochikoch (9. September 2005)

hopmonkey schrieb:
			
		

> .



wo hast mich den mit meinem kostüm erwischt


----------



## Deleted 49241 (10. September 2005)

es gibt keine hindernisse... nur verzoegerungen... 

oder:

wir haetten "die mauer" stehen gelassen... natuerlich nur zum fahren 

oder als witz:

warum versichern sich alle trialer bei der wuerttembergischen versicherung?

wegen des fels in deer brandung!


----------



## Monty98 (10. September 2005)

den coolsten spruch hat schon der herr TRA in die welt gesetzt

-gravity? - no respect-


----------



## isah (10. September 2005)

soviele gute sprüche, wär doch vielleicht mal wieder zeit für ein neues forum t-shirt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (10. September 2005)

gute sprüche?

 :kotz: 

Sorry der thread is irgenwie kindisch

btw ich hab paar trial shirt designs.
Ich mach mal nen thread auf wenn ich die verfeinert hab


----------



## isah (10. September 2005)

> es gibt keine hindernisse... nur verzoegerungen...





> -gravity? - no respect-



die find ich gut


----------



## Monty98 (10. September 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> die find ich gut



aber ich find der kommt ein wenig prollig wenn mans nicht annähernd so drauf hat wie der TRA selbst...aber ansonsten is er gut


----------



## isah (10. September 2005)

stimmt.. die 5 sprüche auf der rückseite des alten t-shirts waren schon an der grenze .. am besten diesmal was nettes


----------



## sidehop (10. September 2005)

hat die frau nen trialer wird sie einfach geiler   
erfahrungsspruch


----------



## jem23 (12. September 2005)

rebuild schrieb:
			
		

> wir haetten "die mauer" stehen gelassen... natuerlich nur zum fahren
> 
> oder als witz:
> 
> ...




muhahaha    beide DER kracher ROFLMAO


----------



## Deleted 49241 (12. September 2005)

oder:

wir machen (nur) vor NICHTS halt...

anders:

tryAll expect nothing

und etwas zweckentfremdet:

TRIAL- TECHNIK DIE BEGEISTERT... 

uebersetzung:

TR_ust   I_n   AL_ternatives

T_he 
R_isk 
I_s 
A_llday 
L_ife


so:
kindisch hin oder her. nur so zur info: sowas hier faellt unter brainstorming (nur ueber einen etwas laengeren zeitraum ). 

ihr koennt auch gerne graphiken oder aehnliches einstellen. 
welche schriftarten wuerdet ihr nehmen?
welche farben?
usw.
eben alles, was euch so auch zum imige "trial" einfaellt.


----------



## Monty98 (12. September 2005)

rebuild schrieb:
			
		

> tryAll expect nothing




oh gott is der geiiiiil        
is zwar nur die reine wahrheit


----------



## glotz (12. September 2005)

warum habt ihr alle keinen sattel??


weil wir alle hemorieden haben!!

iss mir grad wieder eingefallen!! iss zwar schon sau alt aber immer noch gut!!


----------



## Schevron (13. September 2005)

Trialen - ohne Sattel natürlich
  Denn Impotent werden nur die andern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (13. September 2005)

keine mach den sätteln!     
...wie einfallsreich


ach jungs um euch ein wenig an zu spornen:
war vor kurzen trialn und bekam eine neue aussage zu hören "wie hast du net so handschoner wie die skater?"


----------



## jem23 (13. September 2005)

ich bekomm meistenz zu hören: ja ich bin früher auch mal bmx gefahren^^  
ich denk mir dann nur ALTAAAAAA SIEHT DAS AUS WIEN BMX????? NEIN! ALSO WIESO LAB0RS DU EINEN VOM BMX AUF?????
klar ich lechele und sage sanft aber bestimmt: das ist kein bmx das ist ein trialbike, 'wieso hat das keinen sattel?' - weil man darauf immer steht (logisch eigentlich oder nicht?) daraufhin lecheln die spezies immer etwas verwirrt   und ziehen weiter, manche unter eifrigen respektsbekundungen die man natürlich immer gern und demütig aufnimmt   

ITZ NOT A TRICK - ITZ A BIKETRIAL


----------



## Monty98 (13. September 2005)

jem23 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bekomm meistenz zu hören: ja ich bin früher auch mal bmx gefahren^^
> ich denk mir dann nur ALTAAAAAA SIEHT DAS AUS WIEN BMX????? NEIN! ALSO WIESO LAB0RS DU EINEN VOM BMX AUF?????
> klar ich lechele und sage sanft aber bestimmt: das ist kein bmx das ist ein trialbike, 'wieso hat das keinen sattel?' - weil man darauf immer steht (logisch eigentlich oder nicht?) daraufhin lecheln die spezies immer etwas verwirrt   und ziehen weiter, manche unter eifrigen respektsbekundungen die man natürlich immer gern und demütig aufnimmt
> 
> ITZ NOT A TRICK - ITZ A BIKETRIAL



das schlimme ist wenn man denen dann auf die frage "und is da so ein ding mit den dengern da raus (da versuchen die grad packs zu deuten)? wie heißt das schnell?" 
dann muss man gezwungener maßen "BMX" sagen. naja ein paar gibts doch dies kennen. "und is das das was im juli da hauptplatz war?!"  da freut man sich dann als grazer.
auf ablehnung stoß ich in letzter zeit eigentlich nicht. nur wenn ich mal bei der oper fahre...immerhin steht nur skaten verboten


----------



## florianwagner (13. September 2005)

meine all time classics sind:

ohh da hat die mutti des fahrrad aber zu heiß gewaschen?
hast kenn geld mehr fürn sattel gehabt was?
damit kannste ja im zirkus auftreten (seh ich aus wien clown)
wofür sind den die bälle da im reifen (das felgenband ist gemeint)
haha ich hab aber mehr gänge an meinem rad dran
du musst ä mal weng öl, des quietscht ja schon (wenn ich mal brems)
und wenn du dich mal hinsetzen willst?
du musst mal die reifen aufpumpen

bla bla bla
manchmal könnte ich echt brüllen...


----------



## jem23 (13. September 2005)

@ monty 98 :na das is doch fast ne einladung zum biketrialen    keine lästigen skater im weg unso.. das is im bremer skatepark vorm bahnhof nich imma so einfach und der is echt geil zum trialen!! von supanooby sachen bis zum monstersidehopgap alles dabei!! ok bsxl langweilt sich schon wieder hier aba dem könnte man jede woche nen neuen park bauen höhö
apropos cheffe ist doch auch n  sprüchedoctor vorm herrn    lass doch mal nen guten los büdde..


----------



## trialsrider (13. September 2005)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> meine all time classics sind:
> 
> ohh da hat die mutti des fahrrad aber zu heiß gewaschen?
> hast kenn geld mehr fürn sattel gehabt was?
> ...




(seh ich aus wien Clown!) GEIL!!!   
ja bei mir kommt auch öfter von
den Kiddies. Mein rad ist besser meins ist
vorne und hinten gefedert. 
Oder warum hast du keine Federung??   
(Damit ich Kinder wie dich auch Spüre wenn ich sie
platt fahre!!!   ) aaaaaaaaah!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (13. September 2005)

Wenn ein Sattelspruch kommt sag ich ab jetzt nur noch.
Du hast ja gar keinen Sattel --> "doch doch, der is unsichtbar"


----------



## Monty98 (13. September 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ein Sattelspruch kommt sag ich ab jetzt nur noch.
> Du hast ja gar keinen Sattel --> "doch doch, der is unsichtbar"



"deshalb will auch deinen stehlen"


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (13. September 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> ja bei mir kommt auch öfter von
> den Kiddies. Mein rad ist besser meins ist
> vorne und hinten gefedert.
> Oder warum hast du keine Federung??
> ...



der is ja ma richtig gut!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanoss (13. September 2005)

ZITAT:  Mein rad ist besser meins ist
vorne und hinten gefedert.
Oder warum hast du keine Federung??   


Habt ihr echt keine Federung? Wie wollt ihr denn da richtig Trail fahren?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (14. September 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ein Sattelspruch kommt sag ich ab jetzt nur noch.
> Du hast ja gar keinen Sattel --> "doch doch, der is unsichtbar"





			
				Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> "deshalb will auch deinen stehlen"



Geil wäre auch (richtig gut schauspielen):
Du hast ja gar keinen Sattel -> "    WTF ******** wo is mein Sattel hin   , WELCHER VERDAMMTE WICHSER HAT MEINEN SATTEL GESTOHLE. VERFULUCHTE ********!!!!   
Schon der drittel Sattel die Woche "


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (14. September 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Geil wäre auch (richtig gut schauspielen):
> Du hast ja gar keinen Sattel -> "    WTF ******** wo is mein Sattel hin   , WELCHER VERDAMMTE WICHSER HAT MEINEN SATTEL GESTOHLE. VERFULUCHTE ********!!!!
> Schon der drittel Sattel die Woche "



      der ist geil!!!! das muss ich mir merken!!!

Jan


----------



## Schevron (14. September 2005)

hm, ich hab net immer so positive resonanzen.
öfter mal: die bänke sind kein Fahrradübungsplatz
oder: ich hol dich schneller runter von deim fahrrad als du gucken kannst -> ich machte ihn dann darauf aufmerksam das ich in anzeigen würde wenn er mich auch nur berühren würde -> woraufhin er dann ein paar angetrunkene Jugentliche dazu bringen wollte mich für ihn zu verprügeln  dochdoch war ne ganz nette unterhaltung mit dem herren hehe

was mich aber auch schon mal jemand gefragt hat: warum is denn dein lenker so breit
glaub die frage hatten wir hier noch net =)


----------



## florianwagner (14. September 2005)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> oder: ich hol dich schneller runter von deim fahrrad als du gucken kannst



geil, ich hol mir auch schneller einen runter auf dem fahrrad als er gucken kann
oder das rad ist aber nicht für den verkehr zugelassen -> ich hab auch keinen verkehr auf dem fahrrad...


----------



## trialsrider (14. September 2005)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> geil, ich hol mir auch schneller einen runter auf dem fahrrad als er gucken kann
> oder das rad ist aber nicht für den verkehr zugelassen -> ich hab auch keinen verkehr auf dem fahrrad...



   Vorallem :"ich hab auch keinen Verkehr auf dem Fahrrad."   
Geil das is aber mal ne Idee....verkehr auf meinem Goldenen Syntace....  
Gut das ich bald wieder ne Freundin hab.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 49241 (14. September 2005)

und wenn mal was nicht klappt:

nein!
njet!
no!
mhmh *kopfschuettel*
f*ck!
son mist!
kacke!

und mein absoluter favorit:
der mann, der von der klippe faellt:

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN...pff

(mit freundlicher unterstuetzung der macher von scrubs)


----------



## V!RUS (14. September 2005)

rebuild schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn mal was nicht klappt:
> 
> nein!
> njet!
> ...




Hoo, das war doch von der Folge heute...


----------



## mtb-trialer. (14. September 2005)

mayonaise..................


----------



## V!RUS (16. September 2005)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> mayonaise..................



JAAA MAN!    


(darf man über so was eigentlich lachen?   )


----------



## wøønde (16. September 2005)

Oh ja, man hat schon ne Menge gehört.

"Der hat ja garkeinen Sattel", worauf hin man sich verwirrt umdreht und selbst nochmal staunt und erwiedert, was sie alles merken. 

"Da braucht man aber spezielle Räder dafür, nichtwahr?".. *tieflufthol* und die Standard-Trial-Erklär-5min auspacken.

"Bin ja früher auch BMX gefahren und mein Sohn auch" .. und, was hat das mit mir zu tun?

"Kein Geld für ein Fahrrad in deiner Größe?" .. hau ab, oder du kostest meinen Rockring.. 

"Muss das den sein, mit den Bänken?" .. ja schon, es gibt doch keine Trainingsalternativen.

"Je älter, desto dümmer.. " .. ich erwiederte "überlegen sie mal wer von uns beiden älter ist?! - Resultat war wirklich eine Ohrfeige. Da war ich nicht drauf gefasst und viel zu Jung um mich zu wehren. 

"Habt ihr denn da garkeine Angst?" .. würden wir es dann tun?

und derzeitiger Insider: 

Robbie bei verspert bei einer Aktion 2 rechten Prolls den Weg, worauf hin die agressiv meinten, ob er nicht mal verschwinden könnte. Darauf Robbie, wir standen zu 6 oder so da und alles trainierte Trialer, "habt ihr mal durchgezählt?!" .. Danke an der Stelle nochmal rob ;D  Seitdem gehts bei jedem nochsokleinen Kommentar "mal durchgezählt?!"..


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (16. September 2005)

hehe jo das war lustig... sehr geil die wollten sich trotzdem noch mit mir/uns anlegen..ich musst gut lachen..


----------



## Cryo-Cube (16. September 2005)

wøønde schrieb:
			
		

> "Je älter, desto dümmer.. " .. ich erwiederte "überlegen sie mal wer von uns beiden älter ist?! - Resultat war wirklich eine Ohrfeige. Da war ich nicht drauf gefasst und viel zu Jung um mich zu wehren.



Boah wie alt war die Person? Schade das du nicht zurückschlagen konntest. Sowas is echt


----------



## V!RUS (17. September 2005)

"Ey, mach mal nen Trick!"


----------



## Scr4t (17. September 2005)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> "Ey, mach mal nen Trick!"



jetzt wo du es sagst   die kleinen kinder sind echt ätzend


----------



## trialsrider (17. September 2005)

Ja das hass ich auch wie die pesst.
Oder: "Kannst du da hoch springen?" 
"Neeeein! Nicht ohne Sattel!"   

Sind es bei euch auch sooft dann noch kleine türkische Kinder
die einen dann sogar noch anmucken vonwegen:"scheiss Bike"
oder "meine Oma fährt besser" warum tun die das?   
Und wenn man denen dann zeigt das man echt was kann
halten se die Schnauze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wøønde (17. September 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Boah wie alt war die Person? Schade das du nicht zurückschlagen konntest. Sowas is echt



keine Ahnung, tippe so 50 rum, sein Frau hat ihn dann von mir weggezehrt. Dann kamen Leute, die das von weiten beobachtet haben und meinten ich soll ihn anzeigen, wegen körperverletzung oder so. Aber danach kann man immer viel, "was wäre wenn" reden.. Ich war so 16 glaub ich. 

Hat glaube ich jeder seine Storys. Echt verwunderlich, wie unterschiedlich die Leute reagieren. Egal welches Alter. 

Neulich wurde sogar die Polizei gerufen.. und ich hab geträumt und stand dann mit den Kollegen in GrünWeiß da. Hatte ja nix gemacht. Konnte mir also nix.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (17. September 2005)

meine fresse wat is bei euch los?


----------



## wøønde (17. September 2005)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> meine fresse wat is bei euch los?


Was will man machen, die Dresdner Sandsteinmauern sind Kulturgut.. Jedenfalls hatte der Herr Angst um sie  Aber zum Glück hat der Polizist, Zitat: "früher auch sowas gemacht".. Wers glaubt *g*.. Die können das meist richtig einschätzen, wer da im Recht ist usw.. Mit den Reifen kann man ja nix kaputt machen. Und wir sind ja keine Anfänger ..


----------



## trialsrider (17. September 2005)

Ist zwar kein Spruch aber gestern hatten "the glue" und ich 
einige Zuschauer als wir wieder an der 115cm Mauer warn.
Und da waren auch son paar Penner dabei....und einer hat
sich 2mal BEKREUZIGT    als ich die Mauer hochgesprungen bin!   
Langsam kann ich meine ersten Jünger überzeugen!


----------



## Monty98 (17. September 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das hass ich auch wie die pesst.
> Oder: "Kannst du da hoch springen?"
> "Neeeein! Nicht ohne Sattel!"
> 
> ...



also bei mir wars einmal ein polnischer junge der mir einreden wollte das er in seiner heimat das auch gemacht hat und ob er mal darf...er hat leider nicht sehr seriös ausgesehn mit seinem happy meal spielzeug und seinem stummen dicken gefährten der ihm auf schritt und tritt folgte


----------



## bryson (17. September 2005)

das geilste sind echt die kleinen kinder mit ihren eltern...

"die haben ja gar keinen sessel!"

da muss ich mir immer das lachen verkneifen


----------



## elhefe (17. September 2005)

Ich muss auch immer wieder feststellen, dass die Damen und Herren in Grün Weiß einem gar nicht so feindlich gesinnt sind. Eher diese Security Leute   . Nicht die alten, sondern die jungen, die die Schule nach acht Klassen ohne Schulabschluss verlassen haben und sich nen Oberlippenbart wachsen lassen und zum ersten mal was ansagen dürfen.

Bei ungebürlicher Ansprache einfach nur erwidern: "Du Sohn Deines Bruders." Einer meiner Alltime favorites.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (17. September 2005)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> ..."Du Sohn Deines Bruders."...



erinnert mich unweigerlich an:


----------



## V!RUS (18. September 2005)

bryson schrieb:
			
		

> das geilste sind echt die kleinen kinder mit ihren eltern...
> 
> "die haben ja gar keinen sessel!"
> 
> da muss ich mir immer das lachen verkneifen



Bei Daniel (trialmissmarple) und mir hieß es, "Die haben ja gar keinen Stuhl".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (18. September 2005)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Daniel (trialmissmarple) und mir hieß es, "Die haben ja gar keinen Stuhl".



wie jetzt, nimmt ihr nie euren Stuhl mit zum trialen?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (18. September 2005)

kleine geschichte von der letzten woche.
wir waren bißchen trainieren hier in hattersheim, so wie fast jeden tag in der woche, aba an diesem tag war ich mir wieder sicher, dass ich stadtfeind nr. 1 bin, da wir zwei mal vorm ordnungsamt abhauen mussten wie die krassesten drogendealer und messerstecher zusammen.
war schon geil irgendwo......die enizigen sportler im ort, die vielleicht was mit ihrem sport erreichen könnten, und die werden behandelt wie schwerverbrecher.
schon geil irgendwo.

andere geschichte: war ich alleine in hattersheim, auf einmal kommt so nen komischer mitte 30er lauch an:
äääh, muss das denn sein, hier alles kaput zu machen.....meckermecker...
ich: ja, und wie das sein muss
er: ich hol dich gleich vom fahrrad runter
ich: halt dochs...., komm doch her und versuchs mal.
er kommt so auf mich zu, dann krämpel ich die ärmel hoch, leg mein fahrrad hin und stell mich wie ein türsteher ihm entgegen.
er bleibt stehen und sagt: "das werde ich beim ordnungsamt melden"
ich: mach doch, mir doch egal, schisser.
er: kannste kein ordentlichen sport machen...blablabla
ich: wenn de ebim ordnungsamt bist, sag doch bitte dem herr wenzel einen schönen gruß von mir, danke.
jetzt schönen tag noch, ich habs nicht nötig mich wieterhin mit so einem abschaum wie dir zu unterhalten.
zack war der ruhig und is abgezogen und ich konnte in ruhe weiter spielen.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (18. September 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> kleine geschichte von der letzten woche.
> wir waren bißchen trainieren hier in hattersheim, so wie fast jeden tag in der woche, aba an diesem tag war ich mir wieder sicher, dass ich stadtfeind nr. 1 bin, da wir zwei mal vorm ordnungsamt abhauen mussten wie die krassesten drogendealer und messerstecher zusammen.
> war schon geil irgendwo......die enizigen sportler im ort, die vielleicht was mit ihrem sport erreichen könnten, und die werden behandelt wie schwerverbrecher.
> schon geil irgendwo.
> ...



ich sag nur GHETTO-STYLE alter!!!


----------



## hopmonkey (18. September 2005)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> wie jetzt, nimmt ihr nie euren Stuhl mit zum trialen?



also ich hab öfters mal nachm fahrn stuhl....


----------



## ecols (18. September 2005)

am reifen? dass kenn ich.. diese verdammten köter..


----------



## Scr4t (18. September 2005)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> am reifen? dass kenn ich.. diese verdammten köter..



apropo köter... hab heute auch wieder schei$$e aufgesammelt   

schön abgepopelt, aber stink im keller sicherlich wieder wie sau....   

Ich weiss echt nicht was schlimmer ist. vielleicht noch zusätzlich in nen haufen treten und das dann schön in die pedale pressen   (hatte ich auch schon...   )

die moral der geschicht:

treter aufn köter    
Wie war das nochmal warum wir keine federung haben? Damit wir sie besser spüren können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EiSY (18. September 2005)

Neulich fing alles im Paradies an -.- (kleiner Park mit funbox & co...)
"da gings los du hast ja garkein sattel"
& dann "dich hamse doch beim fahrradkauf beschissen"!
Naja Skater halt so -.- dann am Holzmarkt wieder und die 
kunden wieder da und wieder "man dich hamse doch beim
fahrradkauf beschissen" 
irgendwann kaam dann nurnoch von mir
"deine mutter hat dich bei deiner geburt beschissn"
war total süß der Skater wollte mir aufs m0wl haun ^^
naja Skater halt in Jena ^^ sind entweder stock hol
oder man kann nicht mit ihnen reden


----------



## Cryo-Cube (18. September 2005)

skater sind halt voll kuhhl ey. Wenn du nicht ins kuuuhle Muster von denen passt dann bist natürlich voll unkuuhl ey man krazzz


----------



## Cryo-Cube (18. September 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> kleine geschichte von der letzten woche.
> wir waren bißchen trainieren hier in hattersheim, so wie fast jeden tag in der woche, aba an diesem tag war ich mir wieder sicher, dass ich stadtfeind nr. 1 bin, da wir zwei mal vorm ordnungsamt abhauen mussten wie die krassesten drogendealer und messerstecher zusammen.
> war schon geil irgendwo......die enizigen sportler im ort, die vielleicht was mit ihrem sport erreichen könnten, und die werden behandelt wie schwerverbrecher.
> schon geil irgendwo.
> ...




Das krasseste is ja wenn man überhaupt nix kaputt macht und die Leute einen anmachen "ey du zerstörst das alles ja!!!, verrückt oder was!!!!"

verstehs ja noch wenn ich aus ner schönen Wand riesen Brocken rausbrechen würde. Aber selbst wenn man alles sauber aufs Gummi macht regen sich manche auf als würde man Wände umwerfen.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (18. September 2005)

wenn man bein trialen aussieht wie ne kanacke, dann hat man kein stress mit skatern (eigene erfahrung)


----------



## trialsrider (18. September 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man bein trialen aussieht wie ne kanacke, dann hat man kein stress mit skatern (eigene erfahrung)



Ja ja der mAx die kleine Kanacke! vlt hasste auch nur keinen Stress mit denen
weil deine Arme dicker sind als ihre beine? 
Schonmal daran gedacht?


----------



## KAMIkazerider (19. September 2005)

"Du hast ja garkeinen Sessel...."
"Der hat ja garkeinen Stuhl..."





Hab ich doch


----------



## funky^jAY (19. September 2005)

EiSY schrieb:
			
		

> "deine mutter hat dich bei deiner geburt beschissn"


----------



## V!RUS (19. September 2005)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> "Du hast ja garkeinen Sessel...."
> "Der hat ja garkeinen Stuhl..."
> 
> 
> ...




Aaaahahahahaaaahaa, wie geil!


----------



## Scr4t (20. September 2005)

aber auf den sessel/stuhl setzt du dich doch nur wenn du längere strecken >5km fahren musst oder?


----------

